# Grass and Tofu Litter



## Econopet (Jun 15, 2021)

I know most people use pine pellets or Yesterday's News for their hedgies. However, I was hoping to get my cat and my hedgie on the same litter, and most importantly an eco-friendly litter. Cats can't use pine, paper isn't that great for cat odor...

SO, I was wondering if anyone had any experience with either grass or tofu? I thought tofu might be especially good for hedgehogs, since you can get it in pellets. 

Thanks in advance!


----------

